# Some Ohio whitetails that have went out the door this year



## Jseiler (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful work


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Great work nice mounts


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice mounts!


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

great work!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the mounts they look good. All of thoughs bucks were shot out of state not from Ohio.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice work! That doe looks amazing!


----------

